# cleaning gutters



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

does anybody know if there is an adapter to put on a pressure washer that lets you clean your gutters or perhaps some homemade adapter that would be easy to make. i'm looking for the lazy way out of cleaning gutters and i figure anything has to be better than repeatedly climbing ladders.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I have one I made out of copper tubing and hooks to my garden hose, works pretty good. got to watch how you aim it or the overspray gets you! Or I climb on the roof with my blower and blow the leaves out with it, if they are dry.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Gutter Cleaner Wands, Cleaning Gutters

looks cool to me, i dont have gutters


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks guys that is exactly what i was looking for


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Just please be careful, that's where my mind is most of the time. if its small and half rotted that'll be mine.

I use my Stihl 65 leaf blower for that job. It does require beiing on the roof thou.


----------



## earthworm (Sep 24, 2012)

Ironmower said:


> Just please be careful, that's where my mind is most of the time. if its small and half rotted that'll be mine.
> 
> I use my Stihl 65 leaf blower for that job. It does require beiing on the roof thou.


These manufacturers need to have much more on the stick.
The make stuff for the public, but have little idea of what the public needs. Nor do they wish to know !
To communicate with one seems to be impossible.
They just wish to make a lot of money !
So, I'll make my own using flex copper and some fittings..


----------



## Rent-A-Husband (Dec 11, 2012)

A lot of suppliers do carry gutter attachments. Try Water Cannon or Pressure Washers Direct.


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

Its better to get cleaned your gutter with some professional's help.


----------

